# Space blanket



## staghater (Mar 16, 2006)

.


----------



## carrot (Mar 16, 2006)

Crucial, maybe. Depends on where you plan to be and how resourceful you are. I'm almost certain that you wrap yourself in the space blanket to use it, but maybe they're actually for something else (cloak? signalling?). They have these sportsman's blankets that are made of the same stuff (mylar) and are thicker and designed not to rip -- the thin space blankets are not really supposed to be all that reusable. A "Land/Shark" bag is probably even better, but somewhat costly.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

I remember these from the 1970s—Whoa! :huh:


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 16, 2006)

If you are going to get a space blanket buy one of the deluxe models, they take up more space, but are MUCH more heavy duty, larger, and more effective. My niece used one I gave her while in england in a college work study program for 8 weeks and she used it every single night because the dorms were damp and colder than she liked. 
I keep two of the deluxe models in each car kit one for me and my wife. 

You can find them cheaper if you look but here is a link to show you what I am refering to. 

http://www.cleanrun.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=1387


----------



## LowBat (Mar 16, 2006)

The basic space blanket is good, but I prefer the emergency bag as I like the bottom and sides sealed to keep the rain and any drafts out. On the plus side this material is extremely compact to fit easily in your pack. On the down side you have to be careful not to rip it as it can start to shred, and it's really only designed to be used once, or should I say once you get out of the woods it's time to get a new one.

I've heard the plastic type (unsure of the exact material) of emergency blankets are tear resistant and currently being used by relief workers in foreign countries with favorable results.


----------



## VWTim (Mar 16, 2006)

They really do work, I was snow camping a few years back on a really cold night. I used my space blanket to help warm up my sleeping bag. Instead of freezing in a cold bag for a while, it helped to warm it up quick.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Mar 17, 2006)

CountyComm has them (the cheaper version) on their website, but I think their "buy" link is down.


----------



## cy (Mar 17, 2006)

land/shark looks to be a legit shelter in a pinch. at $39 and 18 oz, it's not real light, but seems pretty compact. 

ultra-light sleeping bags are aprox. 2lbs but are not near as compact. so you are more likely to stuff a land/shark in your bailout bag. 

REI's $10/3oz version of a thermal barrier bag would be the light weight version. wonder how much better heavier version is? 

sure thinking of ordering a land/shark

has anyone used both?


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 17, 2006)

You can use it as a blanket, or a shleter, or a signalling device with a little resource. Consider if it is worth not having one when you think of how small they are. I saw one somewhere (don't recall where though) that was silver on one side, and the other was bright orange with survival tips, and first aid instructions printed on it. I do remember it was one of the heavier ones, and it still came it at only a few ounces.

Personally I would like to find one that is fire proof like the smoke jumpers use, but I probably couldn't afford those.


----------



## wylde21 (Mar 17, 2006)

*'HeatSheet' is the unit with orange on one side....I highly recommend this version of the "space" blanket:*
** 
http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?memberId=12500226&productId=99843 ($5/each)


----------



## cue003 (Mar 17, 2006)

These blankets are for emergency use to keep you warm and dry? Is that correct?

Curtis


----------



## AJ_Dual (Mar 17, 2006)

There's a new kind out that dosen't use mylar. I think it was either polyethelene, or a flat shet of polyester.

No more maddening crinkle noises, every move and breath you make. Also, Mylar is very brittle. It has very little stretch so it's not pierce resistant at all. And once mylar starts tearing, there's no stopping it. Almost any force will lengthen a rip.

I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm only going to talk about the very thin mylar style "space blanket", not the heavier ones that others have mentioned. I use the thin ones all the time, especially for winter camping. I have never used the heavier ones.

The origional space blanket is essentially mylar bonded to an extrememly thin layer of plastic. The end result of this is a windproof sheet that has some amazing reflective properties. However (this is important to understand) it has really terrible insulative properties. In fact if you put it in direct contact with your skin the mylar can actually act like a heat sink and draw heat away from you.

A space blanket will...
-Reflect heat
-Block wind/breezes
-deflect water/moisture (although this will often cause the mylar to de-laminate and come off after some time).

A space blanket will NOT...
-Insulate you
-Generate heat 

So lets create a theoretical situation where it’s 40 degrees, the ground is wet, and it’s windy.

If you were to strip naked and wrap yourself in a space blanket and sit down the SB would help keep you dry and block the wind, but the mylar touching skin would also conduct a LOT of heat away from your body, especially where you were sitting on it, and you’d probably wind up pretty cold.

If you had clothes on under the same circumstances that layer of insulation would stop the conductive heat loss and then the reflective properties of the SB would come into play and you would eventually begin to feel warmer.

I have also clothespinned up a space blanket to block drafts along the floor in a tent, and my favorite trick of all is to put two sticks in the ground and run the SB between them so that it reflects the heat of a campfire keeping my backside warm.

Campfire -----------------à X
My Chair-------------------à U
SB and sticks---------à o_________o

I once also wrapped a space blanket around the outside of a +50 degree summer bag and made it through a 31 degree night. It wasn’t pleasant and space blankets are NOISY (rustle rustle rustle) but it was survivable.


EDIT: Oh and I forgot, Space blankets are also awesome for protection in hot/sunny environments. Put one up like a tarp and lay under it to get out of the sun!


----------



## 03lab (Mar 17, 2006)

Good post zespectre!

AJ Dual, did you see it here?

Personally, I use a Extreme Pro-Tech Bag and a Thermo-Lite Bivvy Sack. I have heard good things about the LAND/Shark Bag too though.


----------



## MoonRise (Mar 17, 2006)

My take.

The thin space blanket works in an emergency, is inexpensive, is pretty small to pack, and pretty light (3 ounces!) as well. It goes in the 'emergency' kits. 

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...EI_RELATED_ITEMS_PRODUCT_PAGE&vcat=REI_SEARCH

If you want to use it more than once, or plan on using it, and can afford the slightly higher cost, increase packed volume, and increased weight (12 ounces), get the 'heavy-duty' version. 

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...EI_RELATED_ITEMS_PRODUCT_PAGE&vcat=REI_SEARCH

Oh, zspectre, the 'original' space blanket is made of metallized mylar. The mylar is the plastic film that gives it some modicum of strength and is the windproof/waterproof part. The metallized film applied to the mylar is what reflects the heat.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 17, 2006)

MoonRise said:


> Oh, zspectre, the 'original' space blanket is made of metallized mylar. The mylar is the plastic film that gives it some modicum of strength and is the windproof/waterproof part. The metallized film applied to the mylar is what reflects the heat.


 
I looked it up and you are absolutely right, I stand corrected.
Thanks, I hate it when I pass on misinformation!


----------



## leukos (Mar 17, 2006)

Space blankets are light and small and are good insurance for emergency situations. I'm not sure what is so spaceage about them though, I think I remember an article at equippedtosurvive.org saying that a heavy duty plastic bag was just as effective and maybe even preferable as it is easy to use it as a poncho.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Mar 17, 2006)

03lab said:


> Good post zespectre!
> 
> AJ Dual, did you see it here?



Yes, that's it!. Thanks.

Makes me nuts when I can't remember where I saw something. I've got so many bookmarks on junk that I might as well just surf looking for it anyway.

BTW, they're called "Space blankets" because NASA first used it as thermal and sun shielding. (Except they used gold because of higher efficiency or non-reactivity, and cost wasn't an issue.) They put a big sheet of it on Skylab when one of the radiator "wings" broke off to cut down on the sunlight heating the station. 

The bases of the Apollo lunar landers are wrapped in the stuff, as are many satellites and space probes. If you google up the pictures, you'll find several examples.

It's flimsy stuff to be sure, but it's not like there's any wind up there.


----------



## wylde21 (Mar 17, 2006)

The term "space" blanket came from the original development of the aluminized Polyester (Mylar, usually) film that is used for these. The film was developed for use in space as an insulator (from radiative heat flow generated by direct and reflected solar energy...convective transfer is not a concern in non-atmosphere of space) for satellites and the like. These are intended to be used in emergency situations, and as one time use items.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 17, 2006)

In the 70s I spent lots of time climbing/camping/fishing in Alaska. I always took one of the larger, heavier space blankets with me. I never had to use it to keep warm but it was very handy and I always had one in my kit. Back then, from my point of view, the space blanket did two jobs which is what made it so carryable. Since it was waterproof and actually had grommets in the reinforced corners it made a nice little tarp. If I had to cache part of my gear for the day I could wrap it in the SB and it would still be dry when I came back. Sometimes when it rained I would tie it up as a cooking/dining 'fly' and avoid having to cook and eat cooped up in a tiny tent.

To me it was worthwhile to carry the SB's small weight as a mini tarp and the fact that it had other uses in an emergency were lagniappe. Great utility!


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 17, 2006)

I keep at least one space blanket and one of the space blanket "bags" in my emergency kit. Haven't needed to use them yet, but they are cheap enough and compact enough, it makes sense to have them around.

-Keith


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 17, 2006)

NeonLights said:


> I keep at least one space blanket and one of the space blanket "bags" in my emergency kit. Haven't needed to use them yet, but they are cheap enough and compact enough, it makes sense to have them around.
> 
> -Keith



Very well said.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 17, 2006)

I carry a modified space blanket in my kayak survival gear. Its intended use is for hypothermia recovery.

I opened it up and laid it out flat. I reinforced an area in the middle with duct tape on both sides, then cut a slit large enough for my head. I then added some tabs of duct tape along the side and have ended up with a poncho that can be secured around me. A single candle lantern or a tea light candle will provide enough heat to warm you up, but you have to be cautious of the open flame.

I tried it out just to make sure it works, but never have had to use it during an outing.

I fold it up and store it in a zip loc bag, because I can not figure out how they fold it as compact as it is in the original package.

I also have several in my automobiles.

Tom


----------



## Mike Painter (Mar 17, 2006)

cue003 said:


> These blankets are for emergency use to keep you warm and dry? Is that correct?
> 
> Curtis



Warmer and dryer and make sure you cover your head.
However they don't insulate, only reflect radiant heat.
They will conduct heat. 
So if you think you might end up in such a position you will be far more likely to be alive in the morning if you DON'T WEAR COTTON. Some S&R units absolutely forbid it. Wool will keep you warm even if wet.


----------



## StuToffee (Mar 18, 2006)

In a pinch, they're better than nothing, if only for use as a windbreak/tarp. Ive also used mine as a fire reflector & even used it to catch rain water. Its well worth having a look at Ranger Ricks site where he shows you how to mod one into a sorta improvised poncho.


----------



## staghater (Mar 18, 2006)

.


----------



## Aloft (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't had to use one for survival, but for my car I got "Adventure Medical Kits" Emergency Bivvy Sack. Campmor has them for both one or two persons. They are more like the heavier duty space blankets, but have some softer material inside as well. Be careful if you camp with space blankets...if you don't allow some air to circulate, you will have a lot of condensation inside the blanket that may freeze or at least dampen your sleeping bag and clothes-very uncomfortable!


----------

